

Ask HN: How many hours do you sit in front of a computer per day? - mwmnj


======
thejteam
Too many.

Probably 10 on weekdays, 3 on weekends. I would rather be outside.

------
citricsquid
Wake up, spend ~20 hours at my PC with a break for pizza in the middle then
sleep for ~10 hours, repeat. Not recommended.

------
adrianwaj
I'm not sure. Often I recline the chair and put my feet up on the desk to the
side of the screen. I think this is healthy and it feels right. I recommend
trying it. I once saw that NASA determined that the correct way to position
astronauts (on a trip to Mars) was lying on back but with feet above head and
head raised. Recently installed <http://stereopsis.com/flux/> to shade the
screen at night - so far so good. Last step is to make sure I am grounded:
I'll need to locate equipment to do (and test) this.

------
freehunter
Why not have a poll with some ranges?

o 1-3

o 4-7

o 7-10

etc

------
forgottenpaswrd
I stand up(not sit down) over 8 hours, maybe more. I enjoy it a lot.

I also stand barefoot(very very important as normal footwear forces your
weight over your toes, witch is bad for your knees and posture), and learnt
how to stand in a right posture from books.

The first thing I do in the morning is exercise, and it really helps to boost
my energy(it has to do with the lymphatic system).

It took me months to get the musculature in my legs, now in the subway I don't
want to sit.

------
ecaroth
GREAT poll topic, was considering doing something similar to get some data for
my startup FitBolt (fitbolt.com), which helps to address this sedentary
computer lifestyle.

Me personally, 8-10 hrs a day for my fulltime job, usually take ~4 hrs off for
super/gym/etc, then back on the computer until 2-4am. So ~14 hrs a day on
weekdays. I try to stay off the computer as much as possible on the weekends
to reset myself, but that doesn't always happen..

------
kittxkat
Please make a poll out of this.

Workdays: 8-9 on work, plus 3-5 personal at home (and then about 6hrs of sleep
paired with 2-4hrs of personal activity like cinema or meeting friends. A day
seriously needs more hours!)

Weekends: Depends, laptop is almost always on and I just sit down, get up, sit
down, but I'd say its within a 6-8hrs rate.

------
garethsprice
12-16 hours a day, 7 days a week. Scary/depressing when you put it like that.

I love what I do and the amazing things that I see and learn in that time, but
when I'm lying on my deathbed am I going to be proud that I spent literally
the majority of my limited time on Earth punching buttons on a glowing box?

------
fmstephe
10-12 hours per day. This is the trap of developing software for a living and
trying push out your own software in your spare time. I often ask if it's
worth it. I used to spend a lot more time outside. But the desire to build my
own systems is too strong now. If only I had a 40 hour week of that :)

------
rjhackin
Around 10 hours during week days and 3 - 4 hours during weekends. Curious to
know why this question? do you plan on doing any kind of research based on the
data or is it just a random question. I would be rather interested how
productive people are in those hours that we spend...

------
cheez17
12+ most days, with an hour commute each way in the middle- one hour
computing, one hour commuting, nine hours computing, one hour commuting, two
hours computing, bed. It's not the healthiest routine but it makes me
productive as a network architect/engineer.

------
ollysb
Having spent too many hours in front of a computer every day I've just moved
to Granada in Spain to redress the balance a bit. Working from home I'm now in
front of the computer about 4-5 hours a day. The difference in daily output is
negligible.

------
zanek
For me, I wake up around 9am and am at my computer until 2-3am everyday.

I usually take a 30m break to walk my dog and a 2hr gym excursion every other
day. So most days I'm at my computer for 13 hrs at least :-) Got to love
programming

------
koopajah
I'd say at least 12 hours per day without counting time spent on my Android
device. Between working, personal emails, browsing, tv shows, etc. Not even
counting time spent playing as it depends on the weeks

------
sjs382
8-9 throughout the week. 2-3 on the weekends.

With these numbers, I'm not considering Hulu, which is my primary source of
"brain: off" entertainment.

------
orblivion
Probably 12-14? What else is there to do anymore?

------
wiradikusuma
Oh boy, reading some comments on hours spent on weekends makes me feel like I
have no life other than in front of computer!

------
robmcm
If you include TV/tablets/phones then it's probably most of my waking time,
especially in the week.

------
AznHisoka
hmm from 9 - 5, excluding lunch is 7 hours. from 7 to 12 is another 5 hours,
so 12 hours a day. if you got mobile devices, add another 1 hour, so that's
13.

I'd trade some of it for time with a real human being, preferably someone that
feels soft :)

------
xtrimsky_
I have an average of 60 hours per week, that's about 8.5 hours in front of the
PC

------
MsGemNicholls
7/8am til midnight/2am 7 days a week. So 14-16 hours a day.

------
Forrest7778
Probably 7 hours a day, this is pretty depressing.

------
wladimir
Does standing in front of a computer also count?

~~~
alexchamberlain
You stand in front of your computer all day?

~~~
wladimir
Not all day, I have a standing desk for my desktop PC, and my laptop on a
normal table, and tend to alternate between them regularly. I have no idea
whether it is healthier but for me it beats sitting all day.

------
whichdan
☑ Too F'in Many

------
bertocq
12-13 between work and home

------
kellros
over 9000 (ea, 14-20)

------
gespadas
10-12 hours a day.

------
pgambling
~10 on a weekday.

------
yoasif_
9-11 hours a day.

------
netmute
9-16

------
smashu
8 to 12 :(

------
GFKjunior
12-15 hrs

------
holograham
average around 14 a day

------
tzaman
10-12

------
pcestrada
10

